# Dog/cat treats and food



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey, my local pet store has a sale after Christmas on Christmas rawhide's, cat food, dog food, kitty treats, dogs treats, dog bones...Etc.
I was just wondering if i could but lots of this and mix it into there mouse mix, or feed it as a treat?


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have heard that the calcium in dog treats is a good thing to give to pregnant and nursing moms as well as growing mice... plenty of people feed their mice dog food as a primary but not only food I have no idea if cat stuff or rawhides would be ok tho...


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I definitely would not feed rawhide. Honestly, I don't feed it to my dogs.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Yah lol, i would not poison my dog with that just wondering, thanks...


----------

